# This is "Girlfriend"



## pslane1 (Apr 24, 2021)

I don't do landscapes but I do admire all the ones I see here by you all. I focus more on animals and flowers. Still very much in the learning stage. Got a lot to learn!


Here is a very friendly hen I once owned.
View attachment 67364


----------



## Mullanphy (Apr 25, 2020)

Cute! Nice work.

I was raised on a small farm and one of my chores was feeding the chickens. We didn't call 'em girlfriend, but when they quit laying we called 'em Sunday Dinner. 🤪


----------



## paper painter (11 mo ago)

Mullanphy said:


> Cute! Nice work.
> 
> I was raised on a small farm and one of my chores was feeding the chickens. We didn't call 'em girlfriend, but when they quit laying we called 'em Sunday Dinner. 🤪


LOL 😂


----------

